# Secret Santa Paws '15: Guessing Thread



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Happy boxing day, y'all 
Hope you didn't get _too _merry yesterday!

If you had a clue, you can take a bash at guessing who sent your parcel here! Feel free to post clues if you need help... or just want to share!

*MULTICOLOURED WRITING!!!*


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I think @JenSteWillow s Kyzer was Bigby Wolfs Ss  and @Tyton s Kahn was Ios.

If I'm right, thank you very much


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Pawsonme jasper and izzy?


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

I -think- (from the very clever card picture and the liking for zoomies) that @BlueJay 's FRODO was Jumble's SS?
Still working out Medyg's - puzzle clues aaaaargh


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

adamantis said:


> I -think- (from the very clever card picture and the liking for zoomies) that @BlueJay 's FRODO was Jumble's SS?
> Still working out Medyg's - puzzle clues aaaaargh


It were Frodo! He hopes Jumble likes his things.... he wanted to steal them 

Did @VickynHolly 's Holly send to Gwen?
@Doggiedelight 's Penny to Samwise?
@Dogloverlou 's Missy to Ripley?? :O


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have no idea whatsoever!  But thank you so much anyway


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Well I guessed this same person last year! Wrongly so as well but this year I think I am correct in saying Apollo was Rios SS  This was our clue , thank you Apollo for an excellent box of goodies


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Jackie99 said:


> Well I guessed this same person last year! Wrongly so as well but this year I think I am correct in saying Apollo was Rios SS  This was our clue , thank you Apollo for an excellent box of goodies


Yes your right it was Apollo . I was wondering whether you'd be hesitant to guess Apollo again because you thought it might be him last year. I'm glad he enjoyed his presents


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I think @JenSteWillow s Kyzer was Bigby Wolfs Ss  and @Tyton s Kahn was Ios.
> 
> If I'm right, thank you very much


Correct


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok I'm 99.9% sure I know Apollos SS because as soon as I picked up the box I recognized it as a zooplus box and remembered someone mentioned using a zooplus box and included a picture at some point not specifically of the box but the box was in the background and after opening yesterday I believe our SS dog also got one of Apollos intended presents and a replacement was bought. I'm going to guess @Nicky10


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Correct


Bigby loved all his presents  thanks so much


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Ok my guesses with my clues..

For Kyzer..








A piggy... And just from @Dogloverlou 's missy's piggy toys recently in her crate.. You're my guess? :Nailbiting & the fact her nickname is Pig and what you said on the L&D thread 

For Willow...








I haven't worked it out!! rowning But.... The gifts included a rocky&bud lead and collar... I'm assuming someone wouldn't of ordered her the set as part of the gifts (from a cost point of view..) so my wild guess is @Lauren5159 & skip are willows SS?? I could be way off.... :Bag I can't link Skip to the clue either, so I'm 50/50 on this :Bag if not, I'll be messaging Lauren to get you sussed out 

Then bobs..








I assume it's a pair that come as 'one' from a SS point of view. But not a pair that match... So.... I've narrowed it to 2 possibles... But... I think I'll start my guess with @LouLatch as your beautiful twosome are from different breed groups :Nailbiting

I'm so bad at this! :Shy


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

So, i *think* I know, but before I put my guess on, here's my clue! The text reads 'Do you think it's new?'


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Ooh I have an idea for that David Bowie clue. Have you tried googling ? To see WHERE it was? Just a thought, I might be off track!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Ok my guesses with my clues..
> 
> For Willow...
> View attachment 257003
> ...


Sorry.... It wasn't Skip  Guess again!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

The Bowie clue is a well good one!!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

@JenSteWillow This might help: (I think!) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serious_Moonlight_Tour


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Had a bash at guessing mine and come up with nothing! The only clue I found was it was from "Nimble little star" I honestly can`t think of anything ! I am a bit rubbish though


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Apollo2012 said:


> Yes your right it was Apollo . I was wondering whether you'd be hesitant to guess Apollo again because you thought it might be him last year. I'm glad he enjoyed his presents


 Aw great, glad I guessed correctly, I made extra sure as last year was a bit embarrassing ha ha, thanks again


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

JenSteWillow said:


> Then bobs..
> View attachment 257006
> 
> I assume it's a pair that come as 'one' from a SS point of view. But not a pair that match... So.... I've narrowed it to 2 possibles... But... I think I'll start my guess with @LouLatch as your beautiful twosome are from different breed groups :Nailbiting
> ...


Teehee you got it!!  I hope Bob was happy with this presents. I was really chuffed to be buying for his first ss. :Happy I keep looking back at all the pics you put up.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I think ....... But I might be wrong :-

Poppy's was @BlueJay Gwen ?

Oscar's was @Canine K9 Bailey ?

And Lucy's I have no idea as couldn't find a clue unless i just missed it but think it was the same SS as @BlueJay Hiccup as she also had a collar, ball and treats in cellophane and ribbon the same ........ I think the collar was made by @Lauren5159 but can't be her as she wasn't SS to two dogs. Other than that, I'm stumped !


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> I think ....... But I might be wrong :-
> 
> Poppy's was @BlueJay Gwen ?
> 
> ...


Right on Oscar  I hope he liked his gifts!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I believe that @Westie Mum's Lucy was Hilde's Secret Santa and that possibly @WhippetyAmey's Ezra was Hector's Secret Santa :Woot


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

i think that Chips SS was @WhippetyAmey's Troy and ezra I do apologise to my SS if I have that totally wrong I have put both names up as I am sure both names were the clue


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I think @JenSteWillow s Kyzer was Bigby Wolfs SS  and @Tyton s Kahn was Ios.
> 
> If I'm right, thank you very much


That's right, Kahn was Io's SS 
I was panicking about sizes of tuggies, but hope they are big enough, my sizing scale is way off!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Fluffster said:


> Ooh I have an idea for that David Bowie clue. Have you tried googling ? To see WHERE it was? Just a thought, I might be off track!





Canine K9 said:


> @JenSteWillow This might help: (I think!) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serious_Moonlight_Tour


:Arghh Yep I read that... I need to dig deeper obviously :Bookworm it was in Thailand ? I'm still lost rowning .. Wow SS you have my cogs turning & willow is a super spoilt princess with her lead & collar !! :Kiss Which we love!



Lauren5159 said:


> Sorry.... It wasn't Skip  Guess again!


I thought the rocky&bud was *too easy* to be true :Shifty



BlueJay said:


> The Bowie clue is a well good one!!


rowning Too good.



LouLatch said:


> Teehee you got it!!  I hope Bob was happy with this presents. I was really chuffed to be buying for his first ss. :Happy I keep looking back at all the pics you put up.


Yay thank you!! His pressies and stocking were super! The weather hasn't been nice enough to take his frisbee out yet but he's been loving his ball tug and the other 2 keep pinching it but they've had cracking games of tug with it  he's opened his pack of biscuits but not the other packs yet  thank you so much, he defo loved his first SS experience, thanks for making it amazing xx


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok, so to guess, I think Daisy's SS was @Amelia66's Noodle?? Cos of the clue - New Dell? (Thanks to @ellenlouisepascoe for sussing that, I was totally off on the wrong track!).


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> :Arghh Yep I read that... I need to dig deeper obviously :Bookworm it was in Thailand ? I'm still lost rowning .. Wow SS you have my cogs turning & willow is a super spoilt princess with her lead & collar !! :Kiss Which we love!
> 
> I thought the rocky&bud was *too easy* to be true :Shifty
> 
> ...


Thailand. Split it into two so Thai-Land.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Tyton said:


> That's right, Kahn was Io's SS
> I was panicking about sizes of tuggies, but hope they are big enough, my sizing scale is way off!


yay  they were fine thanks, she loves them


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Right, mystic mrsred dons her Poirot moustache....
I'm guessing, Shadows was @Hanwombat Bigby because there was mention of a dogs birthday and it was his not so long ago.

I am thinking Flash's was @Apollo2012 as it mentioned little ones, but then that could be @astro2011 thinking about it.

Russell Nash's came with half of a pink princess attached so I know it was @ellenlouisepascoe Skyla!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Now I feel stupid. 
@StormyThai .. Thai ! After looking at the list of participants on the likes n dislikes thread, Thai jumped out at me.... :Nailbiting I hope I'm right? :Hilarious


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> Thailand. Split it into two so Thai-Land.


Just seen this after reading up on the participant list :Bookwormompus

 How dim am I :Bag


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

JenSteWillow said:


> Yay thank you!! His pressies and stocking were super! The weather hasn't been nice enough to take his frisbee out yet but he's been loving his ball tug and the other 2 keep pinching it but they've had cracking games of tug with it  he's opened his pack of biscuits but not the other packs yet  thank you so much, he defo loved his first SS experience, thanks for making it amazing xx


I'm so pleased.  The handsome fella deserves to be spoilt.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

@Mrsred not me I'm afraid


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Apollo2012 said:


> Ok I'm 99.9% sure I know Apollos SS because as soon as I picked up the box I recognized it as a zooplus box and remembered someone mentioned using a zooplus box and included a picture at some point not specifically of the box but the box was in the background and after opening yesterday I believe our SS dog also got one of Apollos intended presents and a replacement was bought. I'm going to guess @Nicky10


Yes, that Kong air ball was a favourite here too


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Right, mystic mrsred dons her Poirot moustache....
> I'm guessing, Shadows was @Hanwombat Bigby because there was mention of a dogs birthday and it was his not so long ago.
> 
> I am thinking Flash's was @Apollo2012 as it mentioned little ones, but then that could be @astro2011 thinking about it.
> ...


No sorry not me I'm afraid


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

My Internet is still off bit here goes!

Blues secret Santa was @Animallover26 & Bungo
Skylas was the super duper @Lauren5159 and skip!
Tazs was the gorgeous Daisy and @Fluffster 
Shelbys was the handsome flash and @Mrsred 
Blades was the gorgeous Nyx @Geolgrad

Thank you so so much xxxx


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Right, mystic mrsred dons her Poirot moustache....
> I'm guessing, Shadows was @Hanwombat Bigby because there was mention of a dogs birthday and it was his not so long ago.
> 
> I am thinking Flash's was @Apollo2012 as it mentioned little ones, but then that could be @astro2011 thinking about it.
> ...


It certainly was x


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> Pawsonme jasper and izzy?


Yay yes it was Jasper and Izzy  I hope Buster likes his presents and I'm glad the collar fits


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Did Blade send to Mr Dodo, @ellenlouisepascoe ??


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> I think ....... But I might be wrong :-
> 
> Poppy's was @BlueJay Gwen ?
> 
> ...


Yaaaaaas!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Did Blade send to Mr Dodo, @ellenlouisepascoe ??


He did


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

I was really confused by the clue to start with but after some thinking . m going to guess that @Rosie64 chip sent my two's ss?

Sorry if I'm completely wrong, I'm no good at things like this!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

PawsOnMe said:


> Yay yes it was Jasper and Izzy  I hope Buster likes his presents and I'm glad the collar fits


He loves them, thank you. He hasn't put the egg down


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

LouLatch no sorry it was not me


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Right, mystic mrsred dons her Poirot moustache....
> I'm guessing, Shadows was @Hanwombat Bigby because there was mention of a dogs birthday and it was his not so long ago.
> 
> I am thinking Flash's was @Apollo2012 as it mentioned little ones, but then that could be @astro2011 thinking about it.
> ...


Sorry, Bigby wasn't Shadows SS


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Okay I think I've got our SS down to three. I think it's another springer collie soo..either Spidei's Taza or Riley or Mrsred's Russel Nash? *fingers and paws crossed*


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> He loves them, thank you. He hasn't put the egg down


You're welcome, so chuffed he likes them. The egg toy is one of Jasper's and Izzy's favourite toys so I thought he might like it  (zooplus btw ).


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Canine K9 said:


> Right on Oscar  I hope he liked his gifts!


He did, thank you so much ! He is sat on my lap as I type with the caterpillar - something I'd never have picked for him and can't believe how much he loves it!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Well I'm jiggered if I know who Shadow and Flashs are then!

Yes, Russell was your @PawsOnMe and yup to you as well @ellenlouisepascoe! Must do some more thinking now, in between wanting to boil my own head at the Lush on line sale.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

MontyMaude said:


> I believe that @Westie Mum's Lucy was Hilde's Secret Santa


She was  I hope everything was ok for Hilde. When I was stalking you I seen she liked the kong kosie toys so hoped she hadn't got the crocodile already


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> Yaaaaaas!


Thank you so much, she loves absolutely everything !!

Do you remember where you got the little owl from, she hasn't put it down yet! So thinking I could do with buying a couple of spares.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> She was  I hope everything was ok for Hilde. When I was stalking you I seen she liked the kong kosie toys so hoped she hadn't got the crocodile already


She absolutely loves everything, actually they both do and spent most of this morning running round tuggying on Mr Crocodillo, Hector loved his little gift too, thank you so so much


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Mrsred said:


> Well I'm jiggered if I know who Shadow and Flashs are then!
> 
> Yes, Russell was your @PawsOnMe and yup to you as well @ellenlouisepascoe! Must do some more thinking now, in between wanting to boil my own head at the Lush on line sale.


Yay thank you so much! You really spoiled them they love everything


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> My Internet is still off bit here goes!
> 
> Blues secret Santa was @Animallover26 & Bungo
> Skylas was the super duper @Lauren5159 and skip!
> ...


Woohoo! As you guessed yesterday, Skip was indeed Skyla's SS


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I have no idea who Skip's SS was!

But! I did get a mug, like @Dogloverlou got from Ty's SS, so that's a clue!

Hmmmmmm....


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> He did, thank you so much ! He is sat on my lap as I type with the caterpillar - something I'd never have picked for him and can't believe how much he loves it!


It's actually a baby plush toy. I remember reading that he didn't like squeaky toys and all the dog ones seemed to squeak! So I thought a child's one would be better.
I'm glad he likes them


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Right, Flashs clue says if he de squeakers a toy, their daughter Pixie might get him a new one. The pressies were gorgeously wrapped in brown paper with red ribbons.

Shadows clue was a birthday around about Christmas....


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Did Blade send to Mr Dodo, @ellenlouisepascoe ??


Ps his collar glows in the dark


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2012)

Was Izzy's SS @BlueJay Hiccup??

Izzy loved all her gifts and the wet kong wubba has been out on every walk with us so far as we are on holiday at the Coast! Perfect. Thanks so much x

P.s- apologies for our SS and the rubbish clue.... I am rubbish at thinking of clues and had a hard time!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

@ellenlouisepascoe you are right. Nyx was Blade's SS


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Rosie64 said:


> LouLatch no sorry it was not me


Oh no!! I'm completely stumped!!

This is the card that came with the present which I guess is the clue. And it's signed personally too. I have no idea at all. Your very sneaky ss!!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

I think I've got Hera's - we got a clue with a photo of Wildy Cayotee so I'm guess it's @Spidei Riley?

Nyx's clue will take some more thought


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

LouLatch said:


> Oh no!! I'm completely stumped!!
> 
> This is the card that came with the present which I guess is the clue. And it's signed personally too. I have no idea at all. Your very sneaky ss!!
> 
> ...


Think the fellowship of the ring


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Canine K9 said:


> It's actually a baby plush toy. I remember reading that he didn't like squeaky toys and all the dog ones seemed to squeak! So I thought a child's one would be better.
> I'm glad he likes them


Ahhhhh that will be why he loves it - he thinks he is a baby !!!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

LouLatch said:


> Oh no!! I'm completely stumped!!
> 
> This is the card that came with the present which I guess is the clue. And it's signed personally too. I have no idea at all. Your very sneaky ss!!
> 
> ...


I can see why you thought 'chip' :Hilarious

But I agree with @Nicky10 .. Maybe Google 'middle earth'


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Was Bungo's SS @VickynHolly's Holly?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Ps his collar glows in the dark


I discovered this last night when I woke up in the dark and freaked out 

Nope, not us @Lavinia !


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2012)

BlueJay said:


> I discovered this last night when I woke up in the dark and freaked out
> 
> Nope, not us @Lavinia !


Aah, I'll get me thinking cap back on


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Right.... guesses......

I think wee Ronin's SS was @ellenlouisepascoe with Shelby?
Kahn's SS was @Geolgrad and Hera

Tyton......I had 2 ideas, but they were both wrong. He had a lovely letter about his black pudding and haggis sausages, I thought the letter was written in an Aberdeen accent, so I had thought Fluffster's Daisy, but she's already been guessed. I'm still thinking Scottish, but not sure who else comes fro up there (Skip and Lauren have also been guessed already) will require somemore thought......

I'm going to take the plunge and guess that one of Beau's was @Doggiedelight and Pippa?

Beau's second SS, I'm still thinking, but leaning towards either Poppy or Oscar from @Westie Mum .... there are one or two other pups that would fit thegclue though, hmmm.....


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> Think the fellowship of the ring


Thanks. I will have to do some more research. I've never watched Lord of the rings or The hobbit! :Banghead



JenSteWillow said:


> I can see why you thought 'chip' :Hilarious
> 
> But I agree with @Nicky10 .. Maybe Google 'middle earth'


I did but I must be missing something. :Arghh


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

That character is Sam. Just sayin'


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Geolgrad said:


> I think I've got Hera's - we got a clue with a photo of Wildy Cayotee so I'm guess it's @Spidei Riley?
> 
> Nyx's clue will take some more thought


Yep that's right! 

Haven't figured out Riley and Taza's yet but I'm guessing Echo's SS is @Tyton 's Ronin?


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

@BlueJay Samwise?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

LouLatch said:


> @BlueJay Samwise?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> Beau's second SS, I'm still thinking, but leaning towards either Poppy or Oscar from @Westie Mum .... there are one or two other pups that would fit thegclue though, hmmm.....


Nope not us .... Keep guessing


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

BlueJay said:


>


Please tell me that's a yes laughing face! You must all think I'm thick! Haha!

I don't know the stories or the characters I wouldn't have got it in a million years!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Spidei said:


> Yep that's right!
> 
> Haven't figured out Riley and Taza's yet but I'm guessing Echo's SS is @Tyton 's Ronin?


yep that's right. It was hard thinking of facts about his breed that people would know, but glad you figured it out


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Nope not us .... Keep guessing


Ok......will need another think


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm bleddy lost too @Tyton. I'll never grow up to be Angela Landsbury at this rate.


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm guessing Taza's SS was @BlueJay 's Hiccup?



Tyton said:


> yep that's right. It was hard thinking of facts about his breed that people would know, but glad you figured it out


I loved the clue, was really fun to work out! Echo loved his gifts, especially the many balls (the little ball bag is awesome!) and treats which he opened himself when ripping open the presents :Hilarious The whale has however been destuffed but the carcass is a firm favourite and he even slept with it in his bed earlier <3


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Tyton said:


> Right.... guesses......
> 
> I think wee Ronin's SS was @ellenlouisepascoe with Shelby?
> Kahn's SS was @Geolgrad and Hera
> ...


It was my beautiful Pippa  did her royal wedding bum clue give it away hehehe. She did also get the biscuits  i hope the toy croc/aligator was large enough  xx


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Duplicate post


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> It were Frodo! He hopes Jumble likes his things.... he wanted to steal them
> 
> Did @VickynHolly 's Holly send to Gwen?
> @Doggiedelight 's Penny to Samwise?
> @Dogloverlou 's Missy to Ripley?? :O


Little Penny certainly did!!! She nearly stole his Kong winder croc hehe. Sorry the card came seperate to the present. Was the clue too easy lol. Well she is only a puppy and not great at thinking of things yet  i hope you all had a good christmas! X


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Tyton said:


> Right.... guesses......
> 
> I think wee Ronin's SS was @ellenlouisepascoe with Shelby?
> Kahn's SS was @Geolgrad and Hera
> ...


It certainly was us


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Spidei said:


> I'm guessing Taza's SS was @BlueJay 's Hiccup?
> 
> I loved the clue, was really fun to work out! Echo loved his gifts, especially the many balls (the little ball bag is awesome!) and treats which he opened himself when ripping open the presents :Hilarious The whale has however been destuffed but the carcass is a firm favourite and he even slept with it in his bed earlier <3


Nooooope, not pod!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm having trouble with the clue from Sophie's SS, because it makes me think of three different dogs for three different reasons....if that makes sense?
I'm thinking Sophie's SS is @Rosie64 's Chip.
Embarrassed if I'm wrong


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you so so much @BlueJay for your very generous pressies. The dogs love them, Mitzie has been enjoying killing the snake today.  I have to be careful not to get wiped with it as she shakes it to death!
They had some if the treats in their Kong today too.

I've loved doing Secret Santa! It's been fun.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

silvi said:


> I'm thinking Sophie's SS is @Rosie64 's Chip.


Sorry not me


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Rosie64 said:


> Sorry not me


Whoops!
More thinking required 
I'm not very good at this


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

silvi said:


> Whoops!
> More thinking required
> I'm not very good at this


Maybe the PF hive mind can help!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lol wouldn't worry about it your not on your own, just hoping I have not got it wrong


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> It were Frodo! He hopes Jumble likes his things.... he wanted to steal them
> 
> Did @VickynHolly 's Holly send to Gwen?
> @Doggiedelight 's Penny to Samwise?
> @Dogloverlou 's Missy to Ripley?? :O


No it wasn't Holly.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Fluffster said:


> Ok, so to guess, I think Daisy's SS was @Amelia66's Noodle?? Cos of the clue - New Dell? (Thanks to @ellenlouisepascoe for sussing that, I was totally off on the wrong track!).


 yes Curly Wurly was her secret santa! 
we hope she liked all her gifts.


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> Was Bungo's SS @VickynHolly's Holly?


Yes!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> yes Curly Wurly was her secret santa!
> we hope she liked all her gifts.


Yay!!! She's in heaven, honestly. She's had a pork strip and has spent the whole day either parading her piggy about, flinging her grey fluffy toy in my face, or playing with her balls. She loves that newspaper toy too, how have we never seen one before!? She loves to pick up the free newspaper that comes through the door and parade it about, so it's ideal! She's totally worn out now and is snoozing on the sofa cuddling her piggy!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Now I feel stupid.
> @StormyThai .. Thai ! After looking at the list of participants on the likes n dislikes thread, Thai jumped out at me.... :Nailbiting I hope I'm right? :Hilarious


You are right 

Was @JenSteWillow Willow Thais SS?
My clue is a picture of a packet of foam sweets...if it wasn't Willow then I'm stumped haha


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

@JenSteWillow, yep, Missy was Kyzer's SS  We thought the pink piggy toy would give her away  Loved seeing Kyzer enjoying his prezzies too x

Don't think anyone has guessed Ty or Cash yet? So we'll stay quiet for now.

But in regards to my lot's SS....

Ty's has got to be @Lexiedhb's Dexter? The clues were brill! And it was one of my fave ever shows 
Missy's I'm stuck between @Tyton's Beau or Tyton? Both are big, dark & handsome  And the clues fit both too. They were really well thought out x
And as for Cash I'm a little stumped. I know the pup is smaller, and there was also two pawprints inside, so maybe @pinklizzy's Darcey & Biggles?


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> You are right
> 
> Was @JenSteWillow Willow Thais SS?
> My clue is a picture of a packet of foam sweets...if it wasn't Willow then I'm stumped haha


Yay! Wow that clue had me really stumped, well done  & you totally spoilt her, thank you so so much.. We love the lead & collar and feel so overwhelmed that you got them :Kiss I'll send you a thank you pic of her in them  she LOVES the fish treats and her na-na's .. When she split the fish twist bag the unwrapping come to a complete halt  thank you so much to you & Thai


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

OOOOOH RIPLEY HAD HILDE??? @MontyMaude


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm guessing @Picklelily and Pickle!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm so glad Willow liked the presents 
Can't wait to see her in her snazzy collar 

Was she our SS or have I got that wrong?


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

BlueJay said:


> OOOOOH RIPLEY HAD HILDE??? @MontyMaude


:Woot:Woot:Woot Yes indeedy, I'm sorry the clues were crap but I was stumped as to what to do


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Fluffster said:


> Maybe the PF hive mind can help!


Could be that they can.....
I think I may have been misled by trying to cheat with the postmark 
I am thinking of another small dog who fits the clue very well, but someone else has just suggested them, so I'll wait and see first 

Edit: and I feel bad because my clue wasn't very good unless you know Sophie quite well.
Will see


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> We thought the pink piggy toy would give her away  Loved seeing Kyzer enjoying his prezzies too x


Yay, didn't you buy for us last year too?  what are the chances! 
Thank you! You completely spoilt him!! I'm saving the tug for training so will be using it for rewards only and building up his love for it  it's the right size to fit in my coat pocket to whip out in walks, perfect  on Christmas Day he had a Kong with the paste mixed with the Lily's biscuits and a beef strip wedged into the hole, safe to say he loved it!  . The owl was well loved but is looking a bit worst for wear I'm afraid .. One ball has been paraded up and down and flung on our laps to be thrown too many times now  thank you so much  the pig and biscuits in the tub are still stored safely  plenty in there to keep him occupied!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> I'm so glad Willow liked the presents
> Can't wait to see her in her snazzy collar
> 
> Was she our SS or have I got that wrong?


Sorry, no she wasn't  how much of a coincidence would that of been!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Fluffster said:


> Yay!!! She's in heaven, honestly. She's had a pork strip and has spent the whole day either parading her piggy about, flinging her grey fluffy toy in my face, or playing with her balls. She loves that newspaper toy too, how have we never seen one before!? She loves to pick up the free newspaper that comes through the door and parade it about, so it's ideal! She's totally worn out now and is snoozing on the sofa cuddling her piggy!


lol ours love the newspaper too. When we found it OH and i had a great laugh reading the articles on it, people in the shop thought we were insane. Glad she enjoyed we loved shopping for her!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Yay, didn't you buy for us last year too?  what are the chances!
> Thank you! You completely spoilt him!! I'm saving the tug for training so will be using it for rewards only and building up his love for it  it's the right size to fit in my coat pocket to whip out in walks, perfect  on Christmas Day he had a Kong with the paste mixed with the Lily's biscuits and a beef strip wedged into the hole, safe to say he loved it!  . The owl was well loved but is looking a bit worst for wear I'm afraid .. One ball has been paraded up and down and flung on our laps to be thrown too many times now  thank you so much  the pig and biscuits in the tub are still stored safely  plenty in there to keep him occupied!


Yes, Missy ( or maybe Cash ) had Willow last year  I instantly thought of Kyzer & his training when I saw the tuggy, and had to get it! Love that it can be used as a prey dummy too  And the pastes are Cash's faves in a Kong! Such a good idea for Kongs IMO. Glad he's loved the Owl!  and that the balls are popular too ( I'd never seen those in a Xmas design before. I really liked them )

So happy he is enjoying everything x


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Doggiedelight said:


> It was my beautiful Pippa  did her royal wedding bum clue give it away hehehe. She did also get the biscuits  i hope the toy croc/aligator was large enough  xx


it did give it away rather, but then i thought of skatalexia's Pippa too, but the 'quiet one of the family' clinched it 

croc/alligator is brilliant, unfortunately now missing a leg after Tyton and Beau tried to play with it at the same time lol, thank you again for everything


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Yes, Missy ( or maybe Cash ) had Willow last year  I instantly thought of Kyzer & his training when I saw the tuggy, and had to get it! Love that it can be used as a prey dummy too  And the pastes are Cash's faves in a Kong! Such a good idea for Kongs IMO. Glad he's loved the Owl!  and that the balls are popular too ( I'd never seen those in a Xmas design before. I really liked them )
> 
> So happy he is enjoying everything x


If you get Bob next year then it's a complete fix  
They were very thought out, thank you  I've never used a paste before for kongs, great idea! He even tipped the tree over whilst unwrapping as he ended up under it then stood up!! :Woot


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Woops I'm not very good at guessing  Haven't a clue about Taza's yet then, think I need to research a little  Was Riley's SS @MontyMaude 's Hector?


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

So I know who all our SSs are :Cigar .. but only 1 has correctly guessed us as their SS so far :Woot :Locktopic


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> @JenSteWillow, yep, Missy was Kyzer's SS  We thought the pink piggy toy would give her away  Loved seeing Kyzer enjoying his prezzies too x
> 
> Don't think anyone has guessed Ty or Cash yet? So we'll stay quiet for now.
> 
> ...


@Dogloverlou , read line 5 again and look carefully ;-)


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Where you either Shadows or Flash's @JenSteWillow? Wildly clutching at straws now!

No one has claimed Shadows pressies yet!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I think I need a pen and paper soon, to keep track of who's been guessed, and who is remaining, whittle our options down a little!


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

@Mrsred Check allll the recent doggie birthdays...


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh my god, I am as thick as champ. It was Echo for Shadow, wasn't it @Spidei?


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Mrsred said:


> Oh my god, I am as thick as champ. It was Echo for Shadow, wasn't it @Spidei?


Yep! I hope she liked her presents  I didnt realise there was a few other dogs that had their birthday near Christmas


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Sorry, no she wasn't  how much of a coincidence would that of been!


I thought it was too coincidental...now I need to work out what the Swedish link is 
It was easy when I thought they were foam sweets haha


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Where you either Shadows or Flash's @JenSteWillow? Wildly clutching at straws now!
> 
> No one has claimed Shadows pressies yet!


So you've guessed shadows... Now for flash..... But which dog sent it ?  your clue is in 3 bits isn't it? All with a theme ..... :Bookworm


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Spidei said:


> Yep! I hope she liked her presents  I didnt realise there was a few other dogs that had their birthday near Christmas


She absolutely loved the big soft chicken and pranced about and mouthed away at it all Christmas Eve. I had to keep Flash away as he would have destroyed it on her whereas she is very good with toys, thank you so much!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Our guesses would be

Noodles was @Doggiedelight Sally?

Scullys was @ellenlouisepascoe Taz?


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Willow, it's willow! @JenSteWillow! She drew a love heart and everyfing!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Willow, it's willow! @JenSteWillow! She drew a love heart and everyfing!


:Yawn You really are bad at this.....  

Post your clue :Smuggrin

Eta - not willow!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Spidei said:


> Woops I'm not very good at guessing  Haven't a clue about Taza's yet then, think I need to research a little  Was Riley's SS @MontyMaude 's Hector?


:Woot:Woot:Woot It was Hector, I hope he liked everything 

I have to say it was very confusing having Ripley and Riley, I kept having to double check everything and makes sure I was sending to the correct 'R' as I kept confuddling myself :Wacky


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Hangs head in the deepest of shame. Can we fix it.... BOB! It's defo Bob!!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Hangs head in the deepest of shame. Can we fix it.... BOB! It's defo Bob!!


Are you just going for the 'accuse everyone' approach now?!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Ooh was the clue 'can we fix it?'


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Probably @Fluffster. It's the easiest approach!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Hangs head in the deepest of shame. Can we fix it.... BOB! It's defo Bob!!


Yes!! :Woot:Woot

'Don't worry, be happy' .... Famous lyrics by a certain singer
'My daughter pixie...' Think Geldof.
& you got the easiest one of Bob the builder 

Now pour yourself a wine to relax after all that thinking :Hilarious


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

OH keeps asking me why I'm chuckling away!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> Our guesses would be
> 
> Noodles was @Doggiedelight Sally?
> 
> Scullys was @ellenlouisepascoe Taz?


It certainly was


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Fluffster said:


> Ooh was the clue 'can we fix it?'


I thought it was quite easy but maybe not .. Oops.. :Angelic



JenSteWillow said:


> Don't worry, be happy' .... Famous lyrics by a certain singer
> 'My daughter pixie...' Think Geldof.
> & you got the easiest one 'can we fix it' Bob the builder


I did 3 (I think? @Mrsred ?) with a bob theme to figure out.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

OK my I have searched my brain and the only thing I can come up with is @sharloid 
Not sure which one of yours but I can't get past the Swedish link lol

This was my clue:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

@JenSteWillow, you really out did yourself with the clues, I would NEVER have got the pixie reference, I started thinking, 'oh my Christ, someone's dogs called pixie and I can't remember who'

Any road up, Flash LOVED his toys, he is a fan of Metallica obviously as he decided to try his level best to seek and destroy and I had to take them away for a wee minute until he calmed his self down, thank you so much!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> OK my I have searched my brain and the only thing I can come up with is @sharloid
> Not sure which one of yours but I can't get past the Swedish link lol
> 
> This was my clue:
> View attachment 257068


Ooooh that's tough! I'd be going down a 'car' train of thought  but I'd probably be way off :Bag


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> @JenSteWillow, you really out did yourself with the clues, I would NEVER have got the pixie reference, I started thinking, 'oh my Christ, someone's dogs called pixie and I can't remember who'
> 
> Any road up, Flash LOVED his toys, he is a fan of Metallica obviously as he decided to try his level best to seek and destroy and I had to take them away for a wee minute until he calmed his self down, thank you so much!


Lol, I'm sorry! I was worried about it being too easy but obviously went too far the other way :Hilarious 
Glad he likes his toys though


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I am sitting tittering away to myself, with a phone, my husbands phone and a tablet all going so I can keep up with this thread and still try for the half price Lush. All the while beating sweeties into me and watching Greys Anatomy. Best nights fun! 

V impressed with the level of clues this year, I need to up my game!


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

OK, so I have a feeling that I know who Medyg's SS is, but I can't work out the cloooooooooo! Is it @JenSteWillow Willow?


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Okay.....
We have all been through our clue so many times now we are all totally confused!
We thought it was a 'spell the name' , but that doesn't fit.
The second line makes sense (and fits with a couple of dogs for different reasons), but we are stuck on the third, apart from a song.
and every time we think of a name, we wonder about the play on words about size....

Here is the clue:
I am Bold and energetic
My personality is quite magnetic
I am very brave 'Ten feet Tall'
I have no clue at all I'm actually quite small!


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Amelia66 said:


> Our guesses would be
> 
> Noodles was @Doggiedelight Sally?
> 
> Scullys was @ellenlouisepascoe Taz?


Yep, sally went shopping and the wrapped the pressents all by herself


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

adamantis said:


> OK, so I have a feeling that I know who Medyg's SS is, but I can't work out the cloooooooooo! Is it @JenSteWillow Willow?


Clutching at straws is cheating  but... Yes! I can't remember the clue exactly though? Remind me & I'll tell you the weird workings of my brain on how I came up with it :Wacky my clues were obviously too hard :Sorry Shame on me!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

silvi said:


> Here is the clue:
> I am Bold and energetic
> My personality is quite magnetic
> I am very brave 'Ten feet Tall'
> I have no clue at all I'm actually quite small!


I am not really any good at this sort of thing but I would be thinking what breed of dog is usually bold and energetic and thinks they are bigger than they are, a terrier type maybe ?


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

JenSteWillow said:


> Clutching at straws is cheating  but... Yes! I can't remember the clue exactly though? Remind me & I'll tell you the weird workings of my brain on how I came up with it :Wacky my clues were obviously too hard :Sorry Shame on me!


Hahaha. I used logic (matching the writing with Bigby Wolf's parcel) and that the remaining options were gone 

Our clue was:

19
1
12
9
24

My first thought was a poorly spelled Sally - but realise that her mum wouldn't do that


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Also, no-one has guessed my clues. Which to me were stupidly easy (well, leading back to my boys, if not specifically which one perhaps!). I thought really hard about them, and then forgot to include the cards at the last minute. I'm such a bad SS mum!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Rosie64 said:


> I am not really any good at this sort of thing but I would be thinking what breed of dog is usually bold and energetic and thinks they are bigger than they are, a terrier type maybe ?


That's what I thought too.
And the second line now draws me to someone's signature...


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

silvi said:


> And the second line now draws me to someone's signature...


there you go maybe you can find the right one from that


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

adamantis said:


> Hahaha. I used logic (matching the writing with Bigby Wolf's parcel) and that the remaining options were gone
> 
> Our clue was:
> 
> ...


19 - S
1 - A
12 - L
9 - I
24 - X 
(The the alphabet order  ) 
Salix - when googled, is the Scientific name for Willow (trees)


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> @JenSteWillow[USER], yep, Missy was Kyzer's SS :D We thought the pink piggy toy would give her away ;) Loved seeing Kyzer enjoying his prezzies too x
> 
> Don't think anyone has guessed Ty or Cash yet? So we'll stay quiet for now.
> 
> ...




Not us @Dogloverlou :D But I thought maybe Ty was their SS?


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

JenSteWillow said:


> 19 - S
> 1 - A
> 12 - L
> 9 - I
> ...


Ugh! I feel so daft now! Thank you for putting me out of my misery!

Medyg has taken 'diet racoon' to bed with him. I think it is a firm favourite! Thank you for his lovely gifts - he's a spoiled (not so) little bugger!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

adamantis said:


> Ugh! I feel so daft now! Thank you for putting me out of my misery!
> 
> Medyg has taken 'diet racoon' to bed with him. I think it is a firm favourite! Thank you for his lovely gifts - he's a spoiled (not so) little bugger!


:Hilarious I just assumed you'd google it if you struggled.. Sorry :Angelic but yes, the biggest give away was how I packed them for the courier! I didn't realise I'd get a print out slip as well, by that time I'd already hand written everything :Banghead

I loved his likes and dislikes, really made me laugh! 'Twatbag' :Hilarious I'm glad he likes the raccoon and other bits


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

JenSteWillow said:


> Sorry :Angelic but yes, the biggest give away was how I packed them for the courier! I didn't realise I'd get a print out slip as well, by that time I'd already hand written everything :Banghead


I am fortunate in that only one of my recipients has posted photos of the parcel/haul, so they can't compare notes


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

adamantis said:


> I am fortunate in that only one of my recipients has posted photos of the parcel/haul, so they can't compare notes


The one who hasn't posted can see the one who has though, then realise they're similar/same and go from there  don't underestimate the powers of PF


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Is the beautiful Taza @Spidei Mollys secret santa? xx


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Was little cute Poppy the SS for Penny @Westie Mum? Xx


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

............


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Wild guess but is Ted's SS Sophie? @silvi . I hope she hasn't been guessed already, we (well I do) need a list of those who have guessed right.
Holly's SS is Lexi? @skatealexia That's another wild guess.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

VickynHolly said:


> Wild guess but is Ted's SS Sophie? @silvi . I hope she hasn't been guessed already, we (well I do) need a list of those who have guessed right.
> Holly's SS is Lexi? @skatealexia That's another wild guess.


Sorry, not Sophie.
I'm making a list right now. there's quite a few guesses left for us all


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Bigby @Hanwombat are you Ted's SS?.
I've looked at the card and I think it might be a male dog or either 2 dogs. I could be here a while


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> It certainly was


We loved his little poem!



Doggiedelight said:


> Yep, sally went shopping and the wrapped the pressents all by herself


Thank you both so much! Two very happy monsters in this house now!


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Was Pippas secret santa little boy Ted? @VickynHolly xxx


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Im struggling on 1 clue and im desperately trying to figure it as they really spoilt little miss sally!! She wants to know to thank them so keeps looking at me as if to say
"come on mum, im the cute one, you are supposed to be the brains of the outfit!!"


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Amelia66 said:


> We loved his little poem!
> 
> Thank you both so much! Two very happy monsters in this house now!


Most welcome  merry christmas and I hope 2016 brings you all you wish for xx


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Doggiedelight said:


> Was Pippas secret santa little boy Ted? @VickynHolly xxx


Yes it was Ted. He thought it was great buying loads of treats, that was until he saw them being wrapped up. He loves his food, he is a little pig.


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

@Tyton yes Hera was Kahns SS


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

VickynHolly said:


> Yes it was Ted. He thought it was great buying loads of treats, that was until he saw them being wrapped up. He loves his food, he is a little pig.


Thank you very much. She has been munching on some tonight, loves the salmon smelling ones! Thank you so much. Merry christmas and Happy New Year!! Xxx


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

@Doggiedelight I think Sally and Nyx's SS have come from the same home judging by the paper. I'm totally stumped though


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Doggiedelight said:


> Is the beautiful Taza @Spidei Mollys secret santa? xx


Yep! I hope she enjoyed her presents


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

MontyMaude said:


> :Woot:Woot:Woot It was Hector, I hope he liked everything
> 
> I have to say it was very confusing having Ripley and Riley, I kept having to double check everything and makes sure I was sending to the correct 'R' as I kept confuddling myself :Wacky


He absolutely loved everything  The personalised blanket was lovely and he looks wonderful in his bandanas  He liked the treats and he really adores the toys (though him and Echo had a bit of a tiff over the kong winder as Riley liked it soooo much  so he'll have it when he's on his own). He was well and truly spoilt so thank you so much and for the little things for me


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

VickynHolly said:


> Bigby @Hanwombat are you Ted's SS?.
> I've looked at the card and I think it might be a male dog or either 2 dogs. I could be here a while


I am not, sorry


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

VickynHolly said:


> Yes!


Yeah! I'm so pleased I got it right!

Thank you so much. Bungo really enjoyed opening everything and he loves all his toys, he loves coachies as well, it's one of the few foodie things that he likes, he goes mad for them!
I love the bag you sent me too, I shall use it with pride.
Thank you for making out first SS so lovely.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Doggiedelight said:


> Was little cute Poppy the SS for Penny @Westie Mum? Xx


She was  I hope she likes everything!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

@pinklizzy, yep Ty was your SS  really struggle with thinking up clues for him, so good job on figuring him out so quickly!

@Tyton, I don't have your card to hand right now  so can't 're-read your clues.

Hmm, is @BlueJay's Rory Cash's SS?


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you so much to you and Ty @Dogloverlou! They have played with the toys nonstop over the last few days, I'm not very adventurous when choosing toys for them  but they both love the little gingerbread house! Hope you all had a lovely Christmas and Missy is doing well xx


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Multi post....


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Multi post....


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Multi post.....


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

@Tyton, I've got it! It's the gorgeous Beau!  Can't believe I missed that the first time around 



pinklizzy said:


> Thank you so much to you and Ty @Dogloverlou! They have played with the toys nonstop over the last few days, I'm not very adventurous when choosing toys for them  but they both love the little gingerbread house! Hope you all had a lovely Christmas and Missy is doing well xx


Aww, I'm so glad they love the toys. Thank you, Missy is doing much better x


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> @Tyton, I've got it! It's the gorgeous Beau!  Can't believe I missed that the first time around


 I only put his initials in bold to make it easy .

Glad Missy liked all the presents (and hope Beau managed to cheer you and your family up a little on Tuesday with the wee extra parcel  )


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

@Rosie64 and @MontyMaude - you are both right!

I have absolutely no idea who's Ezra's is - but she loved it all, especially the ball!!!!

Troy is still patiently waiting!


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

@VickynHolly yes she was  will guess my clues later  I think i made pippas ss hard to guess...


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> @Rosie64 and @MontyMaude - you are both right!
> 
> I have absolutely no idea who's Ezra's is - but she loved it all, especially the ball!!!!
> 
> Troy is still patiently waiting!


Loved the picture clue, it was my husband who worked it out


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Tyton said:


> I only put his initials in bold to make it easy .
> 
> Glad Missy liked all the presents (and hope Beau managed to cheer you and your family up a little on Tuesday with the wee extra parcel  )


I felt so stupid after re-reading the clues lol. They was really well thought out though, and after the additional package I did have a little inclination that it might of been one of your big boys  We have loved every one of your presents, and as I've messaged you, I can't thank you enough for the additional care package and how personal you made it all with the pink piggy and everything. Missy is loving her sausages & the liver btw


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

WhippetyAmey said:


> @Rosie64 and @MontyMaude - you are both right!
> 
> I have absolutely no idea who's Ezra's is - but she loved it all, especially the ball!!!!
> 
> Troy is still patiently waiting!


Thank you so much Chip loved the penguin so much but I am afraid he is now a very skinny penguin because he has lost his stuffing lol but he still carries it around every where with him
So sorry that Troy's didn't turn up for him for Christmas  hopefully it will arrive tomorrow


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Spidei said:


> Yep! I hope she enjoyed her presents


She certainly did and was very spoilt.

Thank you very much! Hope you had a lovely christmas and 2016 is everything you wish for xxx


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Westie Mum said:


> She was  I hope she likes everything!


Likes everything, She LOVES EVERYTHING!!! She was very spoilt and hasnt even got a favourite because loves them all equally and has played none stop! Thank you so very very much. Enjoy the rest of christmas and I hope 2016 brings you and your family all you wish for xxxx


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lauren5159 said:


> I have no idea who Skip's SS was!
> 
> But! I did get a mug, like @Dogloverlou got from Ty's SS, so that's a clue!
> 
> Hmmmmmm....


I noticed in your opening/unwrapping thread that there was ( I think ) a small question mark on one of the parcels maybe the clue is in there if it is a question mark ?


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> I noticed in your opening/unwrapping thread that there was ( I think ) a small question mark on one of the parcels maybe the clue is in there if it is a question mark ?


Ooh I didn't even notice that! You could be a detective! Rosie and Chip, Private Eyes


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Doggiedelight said:


> Likes everything, She LOVES EVERYTHING!!! She was very spoilt and hasnt even got a favourite because loves them all equally and has played none stop! Thank you so very very much. Enjoy the rest of christmas and I hope 2016 brings you and your family all you wish for xxxx


Pops said she stalked you hard to find the right bandana to hopefully be a near enough match for Penny's collar 

Little Penny is one of my favourite PF puppies - we would love a Penny of our own!


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Maybe people who are having trouble could post their clues? I like the idea of being a detective!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Troy is still patiently waiting!


Troy is a very good boy waiting so patiently. Feel so bad for him and his SS - Royal Mail is rubbish !!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

adamantis said:


> Maybe people who are having trouble could post their clues? I like the idea of being a detective!


I only have Lucy's left to guess but there was no clue so impossible to guess! All I know is it's the same SS as bluejays Hiccup.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> I noticed in your opening/unwrapping thread that there was ( I think ) a small question mark on one of the parcels maybe the clue is in there if it is a question mark ?


What?! Where?!

I had no idea lol! I can't seem to find it looking back, either :/

I'm rubbish!!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

adamantis said:


> Also, no-one has guessed my clues. Which to me were stupidly easy (well, leading back to my boys, if not specifically which one perhaps!). I thought really hard about them, and then forgot to include the cards at the last minute. I'm such a bad SS mum!


Oh, I've only just noticed this .... Which in that case....... Are you Lucy's SS ?

(Please be yes otherwise I hsve no idea lol)


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> Oh, I've only just noticed this .... Which in that case....... Are you Lucy's SS ?
> 
> (Please be yes otherwise I hsve no idea lol)


So sorry, I'm not  I did include clues, they just weren't as creative as I had intended!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Oh my Lordy!

There was a mug with chocolate Chip cookies inside!

Was Skip's SS, Chip? @Rosie64


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

adamantis said:


> So sorry, I'm not  I did include clues, they just weren't as creative as I had intended!


Worth a shot 

Well I really do have no idea so whoever was Lucy's SS will have to wave and jump in front of me


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> @pinklizzy, yep Ty was your SS  really struggle with thinking up clues for him, so good job on figuring him out so quickly!
> 
> @Tyton, I don't have your card to hand right now  so can't 're-read your clues.
> 
> Hmm, is @BlueJay's Rory Cash's SS?


It was totally Rory  Hope he likes everything


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> It was totally Rory  Hope he likes everything


Yay!! Thank you  He loved everything, and the Dino is a new fave  You did him proud x

Btw, what/who is the character on the front of the card you sent? I kept thinking that was probably a hint to the identity of my SS, but had no idea!


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> Btw, what/who is the character on the front of the card you sent? I kept thinking that was probably a hint to the identity of my SS, but had no idea!


Does it look like this, by any chance? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rorschach_(comics)#/media/File:Rorschach.png


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

adamantis said:


> Does it look like this, by any chance? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rorschach_(comics)#/media/File:Rorschach.png


OMG, yes, that's it! I knew @BlueJay's lot are named after books/films etc, but just had no idea who the character on the front represented. Thank you for helping!


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

skatealexia said:


> @VickynHolly yes she was  will guess my clues later  I think i made pippas ss hard to guess...


Thankyou for everything, she loves all of her presents. She has played loads with the Orange ball, it's the ball we take on walks and has replaced a Chuckit one.


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

who's been guessed?. I still need to guess Ted's but don't want to keep guessing ones that have already been guessed right. I think I might need a pen and paper and write them all down, and then have a think.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> Troy is a very good boy waiting so patiently. Feel so bad for him and his SS - Royal Mail is rubbish !!


Quite agree Royal mail is total rubbish


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lauren5159 said:


> Oh my Lordy!
> 
> There was a mug with chocolate Chip cookies inside!
> 
> Was Skip's SS, Chip? @Rosie64


OH SHOOT ! I knew I shouldn't have said anything lol but felt a bit mean, I meant to put a ? on the bag of cookies but I forgot In other words 
Guilty as charged yes it was Chip


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> OH SHOOT ! I knew I shouldn't have said anything lol but felt a bit mean, I meant to put a ? on the bag of cookies but I forgot In other words
> Guilty as charged yes it was Chip


I'm so glad you said! I'm a bit dumb and completely missed it  But now you've said, it's so obvious!

Thank you so much! You really spoiled him and I absolutely adore my mug!

His chew tin is full, I won't need to buy treats for a long time and he has so many toys now  He loves his puzzle and little fox 

It was very generous of you to buy him so much. Thank you xxx


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lauren5159 said:


> 'm so glad you said! I'm a bit dumb and completely missed it  But now you've said, it's so obvious!
> 
> Thank you so much! You really spoiled him and I absolutely adore my mug!
> 
> ...


Just glad he liked them


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I have had soooo much fun with this SS thank you all for letting me be a part of it  I have never done anything like this before. 

Now how long is it until Christmas ?, don't want to miss out on doing SS the last one was so much fun lol


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Westie Mum said:


> Pops said she stalked you hard to find the right bandana to hopefully be a near enough match for Penny's collar
> 
> Little Penny is one of my favourite PF puppies - we would love a Penny of our own!


She wore it today with her collar  I LOVE cath kidston pattern things and her bandana just looks beautiful on her!! Its fits perfect as well. Thank you so much thats such a kind compliment. Although you may not want her tonight, she is throwing out sprout smelling trumpies!!! Hehe xxxx Poppy did sooo well and is a great little shopper!!! xxxx


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

@Amelia66 Daisy has been carrying about her piggy all day today!


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Ive been trying to figure it out last night and today and i cant so asking for help. Sally got soooooo many lovely things and I really want to thank the person!!! So can anyone help with the clue? It was 

1 12 A


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm really struggling here!
First I think the clues lead to one dog...then I look again and think they mean another....
And I want to thank Sophie's Secret Santa, as she had so many nice things!
Will watch TV for a bit and switch my brain off (if it was ever on...)


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Doggiedelight said:


> Ive been trying to figure it out last night and today and i cant so asking for help. Sally got soooooo many lovely things and I really want to thank the person!!! So can anyone help with the clue? It was
> 
> 1 12 A


That is a very hard one however I think I know! The dogs name is not spelt like that but is pronounced like that


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> That is a very hard one however I think I know! The dogs name is not spelt like that but is pronounced like that


I 'think' I know too ... The '1' is quite misleading yet so simple really  if it's who I'm thinking!


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

I think i have guessed I hope im right because i did it all on my own (well with google help!!)

Is sallys SS bob @JenSteWillow ?


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Well I haven't a bloody notion about that clue!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I am sitting there saying it in every way possible and can't work it out! I'm so dense. Off to look at the list of dogs again! Need to bookmark that


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Bob was Flash's @Doggiedelight!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Doggiedelight said:


> I think i have guessed I hope im right because i did it all on my own (well with google help!!)
> 
> Is sallys SS bob @JenSteWillow ?


Hehe, no Hun. We've sussed ours and been sussed too.

Think of another dog with 3 letters in a family of 3...


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Mrsred said:


> Bob was Flash's @Doggiedelight!


Oh  i honestly thought I had it!!! 1 12 a shilling is aka a bob!!!!!! I thought i was sooooo smart for a second then! lol


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Ahhh think I've got it


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Doggiedelight said:


> Ive been trying to figure it out last night and today and i cant so asking for help. Sally got soooooo many lovely things and I really want to thank the person!!! So can anyone help with the clue? It was
> 
> 1 12 A


Was the clue on a card, or an item, or something identifiable like that? Are you sure that's the whole clue?


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm embarrassed to admit that when Ellen said it was pronounced like that, I was saying ONE TWELVE A out loud in loads of diff ways.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Fluffster said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit that when Ellen said it was pronounced like that, I was saying ONE TWELVE A out loud in loads of diff ways.


You are bloody useless woman hahaha  x


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Hehe, no Hun. We've sussed ours and been sussed too.
> 
> Think of another dog with 3 letters in a family of 3...


Assuming I'm right that is  @ellenlouisepascoe are we on the same lines?


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> You are bloody useless woman hahaha  x


Actually peeing myself laughing now. OH was looking at me like I was a freak hahaha


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

One, one, two A? What does that sound like?? 
A very clever guess doggiedelight though.


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Fluffster said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit that when Ellen said it was pronounced like that, I was saying ONE TWELVE A out loud in loads of diff ways.


me too!! Thats what im doing!!! And still doing whilst i find the participants or opening thread! Am i being a right thicko? Haha


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

If thought if you change the two numbers into letters?? This thread has right tickled me


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Are we doing morse code??


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Doggiedelight said:


> me too!! Thats what im doing!!! And still doing whilst i find the participants or opening thread! Am i being a right thicko? Haha


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

What is the 12th letter of the alphabet?


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Actually, I wouldn't listen to anything I have to say about it. I've proven numerous times on this thread I haven't a clue what I'm on about


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

L? Is it? It's very late to be fiddling with my fingers and letters.


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Was Sallys


Mrsred said:


> One, one, two A? What does that sound like??
> A very clever guess doggiedelight though.


If you say it really really fast i suppose it sounds like chihuahua?


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Take a picture of it?l lol


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Haha I love this thread!

I'm still stumped by the cars though @StormyThai .. Have you worked it out??


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Actually have shoulder-shaking laughter from thinking of us all sitting there now saying one one two A really fast out loud


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Im ready everyone!!!! Brain might be dead (and I didnt have many cells to begin with LOL) but is sallys SS Yla @sharloid?

Did it get it right? Did i? Did i?


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Fluffster said:


> Actually have shoulder-shaking laughter from thinking of us all sitting there now saying one one two A really fast out loud


To see if it sounded like chihuahua :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious guilty !


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

There's wiser locked up than us. 

Yey! Thank fork someone figured it out, it was so very obviously Yla, I was just messing that I couldn't figure it out, obviously.


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

JenSteWillow said:


> To see if it sounded like chihuahua :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious guilty !


I does? Tell me it does and im not totally losing the plot tonight hehe. Wawa sound at the end


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Doggiedelight said:


> but is sallys SS Yla @sharloid?
> 
> Did it get it right? Did i? Did i?


Thats who I was thinking too so I hope your right then I can feel clever too lol


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Doggiedelight said:


> I does? Tell me it does and im not totally losing the plot tonight hehe. Wawa sound at the end


Hahaha! Glad I'm home alone tonight because I'm laughing like a loon at this


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Lol well that was certainly good for a giggle!


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Can someone tell me how the clue worked?


adamantis said:


> Hahaha! Glad I'm home alone tonight because I'm laughing like a loon at this


Hubbys just said to me "glad im working tonight, you've gone loopy!!"


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

So how was 1 12 A Yla? I was told twelve A sounds like yla? How do you pronounce yla? :/ i need to know before bedtime or i will be dreaming about it LOL


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

The 12 corresponds to L in the alphabet!


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Doggiedelight said:


> So how was 1 12 A Yla? I was told twelve A sounds like yla? How do you pronounce yla? :/ i need to know before bedtime or i will be dreaming about it LOL


Do you have a pic of the clue?


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

All I figured out was the A bit. And then @ellenlouisepascoe said the letter of the alphabet bit and and it was three letters and then you wrote Yla. Fecked if I know anymore to it!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

:Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

adamantis said:


> Do you have a pic of the clue?


I dont sorry. It was just those 3 numbers  its fun it being challenging though. @sharloid is probably going to read all this and think im an absolute thicko hehehe


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Doggiedelight said:


> So how was 1 12 A Yla? I was told twelve A sounds like yla? How do you pronounce yla? :/ i need to know before bedtime or i will be dreaming about it LOL


So I got..
1 - A 
12 - L
Then l just an A. 
= ALA 
Which I assume is how you pronounce YLA ? It's just not spelt how it's said?

@sharloid could come & say we're all nutty & all wrong though? :Wacky
:Woot


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

1 was A 12 was L then A

A Y A sounds like YLA [i say it like Ya La]

Thats how i figured it anyway

Ah @JenSteWillow cross posted


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Bloody heck! That was an awesome clue! 

So glad no one could overhear me! 

"One-Twel-ah"...
"On-Tweeeeel-ah"? 
"One-laaah-ahhh"?

And then it clicked


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

JenSteWillow said:


> So I got..
> 1 - A
> 12 - L
> Then l just an A.
> ...


I didnt know how to pronounce Yla *blush* I do know though  unless of course we are all wrong hehe.


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Lauren5159 said:


> Bloody heck! That was an awesome clue!
> 
> So glad no one could overhear me!
> 
> ...


This was sooooooooo me!!! Hehehe


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Amelia66 said:


> 1 was A 12 was L then A
> 
> A Y A sounds like YLA [i say it like Ya La]
> 
> ...


I would probably pronounce it 'Why-La' so no wonder i didng get it trying to rhyme it with twelve!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Doggiedelight said:


> I didnt know how to pronounce Yla *blush* I do know though  unless of course we are all wrong hehe.


Ive always read it as 'why-la' til now :Hilarious so who knows!!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

JenSteWillow said:


> So I got..
> 1 - A
> 12 - L
> Then just an A.
> ...


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

That was kinda my thinking too  the screen shot of the participant list has come in handy this week!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I Googled and I think it's pronounced Ayla soo A L A is right enough!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Doggiedelight said:


> Im ready everyone!!!! Brain might be dead (and I didnt have many cells to begin with LOL) but is sallys SS Yla @sharloid?
> 
> Did it get it right? Did i? Did i?


Nope, it wasn't. 
You're all wrong, try again!


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

sharloid said:


> Nope, it wasn't.
> You're all wrong, try again!


Really? Omg really? Really really?


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

My first guess is @ellenlouisepascoe's Blue for Broder? 

This is the clue:


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

OMG :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh surely we can't ALL be wrong nooooooooo


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

This is a humdinger and no mistake


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Laughing even harder now !!! Ahaha. I bet this SS is having a right good ol giggle to themselves as the chaos they've caused! 
Thanks to this now, I will not sleep :Wideyed 

:Hilarious


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Is Sallys SS Jumble @adamantis


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Doggiedelight said:


> Really? Omg really? Really really?


Your SS is some form of mastermind


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Doggiedelight said:


> Is Sallys SS Jumble @adamantis


Almost  It was Medyg

The whole clue was "I IZ A CLOO. AROOOOOOOO!" (It was on the wrapping for the fox toy - foxhound, see  )
Although I can see from my awful handwriting where the confusion arose!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

adamantis said:


> Almost  It was Medyg
> 
> The whole clue was "I IZ A CLOO. AROOOOOOOO!" (It was on the wrapping for the fox toy - foxhound, see  )
> Although I can see from my awful handwriting where the confusion arose!


Lmao !! :Hilarious


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Actual tears :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> Here is the clue:
> I am Bold and energetic
> My personality is quite magnetic
> I am very brave 'Ten feet Tall'
> ...


I don't think I can cope with another clue so close to bedtime  my brain hurts from thinking and my cheeks hurt from laughing!


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Fluffster said:


> This is a humdinger and no mistake





adamantis said:


> Almost  It was Medyg
> 
> The whole clue was "I IZ A CLOO. AROOOOOOOO!" (It was on the wrapping for the fox toy - foxhound, see  )
> Although I can see from my awful handwriting where the confusion arose!


Awwww im soooooo sorry!!!! *blush*
I feel such a numpty!!!!!!
I thought 'clooo aroooo' was just a fun way of saying clue! Omg im so embarrassed!!! Wait until I tell my husband tomorrow! He will laugh at me for sure!
Well Sally and I was overwhelmed at your generosity for her and she loved it all. Thank you so very much!!! I will go to bed with my head hung in shame at the confusion i have caused hehe.
Thank you ever so much again xx


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

JenSteWillow said:


> I don't think I can cope with another clue so close to bedtime  my brain hurts from thinking and my cheeks hurt from laughing!


It was meant for Silvi but I somehow messed up the reply to her post


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Doggiedelight said:


> Awwww im soooooo sorry!!!! *blush*
> I feel such a numpty!!!!!!
> I thought 'clooo aroooo' was just a fun way of saying clue! Omg im so embarrassed!!! Wait until I tell my husband tomorrow! He will laugh at me for sure!
> Well Sally and I was overwhelmed at your generosity for her and she loved it all. Thank you so very much!!! I will go to bed with my head hung in shame at the confusion i have caused hehe.
> Thank you ever so much again xx


I was very bad joining in with the Yla theory 
I'm glad she liked her gifts - I was so worried about the sizing of stuff - the smallest dog I have is 27kgs and taller than a lab! 
Thank you all for the giggle tonight


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> It was meant for Silvi but I somehow messed up the reply to her post


Ah I see  
I do love this clue sharing  I hope we have them all figured out by new year


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

adamantis said:


> I was very bad joining in with the Yla theory


Just :Yawn .

 I needed that laugh today :Happy


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Ah I see
> I do love this clue sharing  I hope we have them all figured out by new year


Or next year's SS

Honestly don't think I should help solve any more. I'm like that bungling inspector in the Sherlock Holmes novels


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

adamantis said:


> I was very bad joining in with the Yla theory
> I'm glad she liked her gifts - I was so worried about the sizing of stuff - the smallest dog I have is 27kgs and taller than a lab!
> Thank you all for the giggle tonight


Its been so much fun! Where was her collar from if you dont mind me asking its stunning and id like to get more from them? Its so beautiful and such nice quality. Hubby took the dogs for a walk tonight and it was raining so i made him take her new and now 'best' collar off as I didnt want it getting dirty


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I was so proud when I Googled the pronunciation of Yla too. I even listened to a clip of a Swedish person saying it :Arghh


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

JenSteWillow said:


> Ah I see
> I do love this clue sharing  I hope we have them all figured out by new year


She gave up earlier and logged off as her brain hurt lol


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Fluffster said:


> Or next year's SS
> 
> Honestly don't think I should help solve any more. I'm like that bungling inspector in the Sherlock Holmes novels


Lol no worse than me I am hopeless


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Doggiedelight said:


> Its been so much fun! Where was her collar from if you dont mind me asking its stunning and id like to get more from them? Its so beautiful and such nice quality.


It was from a seller called DaftPaws on etsy. I thought it was really pretty, and I never get a chance to buy for girls. I was so glad you liked it!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

silvi said:


> Here is the clue:
> 
> I am Bold and energetic
> My personality is quite magnetic
> ...


A terrier type maybe a Jack Russell they are known to be bold and energetic and for taking on dogs more than twice their size


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

adamantis said:


> It was from a seller called DaftPaws on etsy. I thought it was really pretty, and I never get a chance to buy for girls. I was so glad you liked it!


Its beautiful. I always thought etsy was an American thing. So you may have just openes my eyes to a new shopping world! Im sure hubby will be pleased HAHA


----------



## Bexx (Oct 26, 2013)

We didn't participate in this but I've been following these threads and you guys crack me up! All the doggies (and owners!) look like they had so much fun and hopefully Poppy will be someones secret santa next year


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Haha I love this thread!
> 
> I'm still stumped by the cars though @StormyThai .. Have you worked it out??


Nope not a clue 

I need help guys 


I'm still stuck with @sharloid due to the Swedish link lol


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Nope not a clue
> 
> I need help guys
> 
> ...


No idea but according to google they're really nice sweets 'Ahlgrens cars, Swedens most purchased car'


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Yay I've figured out Nyx's SS - was stumped by the clue but having read through the thread its @adamantis Jumble?
Thank you so much! Hes been totally spoilt. He was fascinated by the toucan and then he found the balls and ran off before I could unwrap them fully


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Apollo2012 said:


> No idea but according to google they're really nice sweets 'Ahlgrens cars, Swedens most purchased car'


That's pretty much as far as I have got hahaha


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

StormyThai said:


> Nope not a clue
> 
> I need help guys
> 
> ...


No idea if this is anything http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Bilar


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Has anyone done a list yet of who's been guessed and who's left ? 

Although having a flick through, think we are still waiting on a couple of people opening their presents plus Troy is still waiting for his, poor boy.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> No idea if this is anything http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Bilar


Good catch 

Still none the wiser tho


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Geolgrad said:


> Yay I've figured out Nyx's SS - was stumped by the clue but having read through the thread its @adamantis Jumble?
> Thank you so much! Hes been totally spoilt. He was fascinated by the toucan and then he found the balls and ran off before I could unwrap them fully


It was indeed 

I suck at clues it seems! Hope you and Nyx enjoy all your pressies!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> Nope not a clue
> 
> I need help guys


could it be an anagram of the name of the sweets ?


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

I've not anyone to guess n loved watching the opening thread n this one but now I think we need the list again but ones that have bn guessed crossed out 
( to be honest it's probably a good job I don't have one as some of these i'm stumped)


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Can the person who sent to Bailey please come forward? I haven`t found out who it is and it has been killing me lol.


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

@Canine K9 it was pippa  my clue was a bit cryptic though as it is her kc name!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I think that at least two people haven't answered the 'was it you?' question and one of them I want to ask too.
So, I'm waiting 
...............And still doing my head in, lol!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

skatealexia said:


> @Canine K9 it was pippa  my clue was a bit cryptic though as it is her kc name!


Ah right  That explains why I didn`t get it! 
Thank you so much for the lovely gifts, everything went down very well


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Ok, I'm working down the list of who's been guessed so my next guess for Lucy's SS is @Meezey ?


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Westie Mum said:


> Ok, I'm working down the list of who's been guessed so my next guess for Lucy's SS is @Meezey ?


What was your clue? I will try ans help. Although based on last night dont hold your breath hehe


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Doggiedelight said:


> What was your clue? I will try ans help. Although based on last night dont hold your breath hehe


There wasn't one so been working through who's left lol


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Westie Mum said:


> There wasn't one so been working through who's left lol


Awww thats such a shame. They must have forgot.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Doggiedelight said:


> Awww thats such a shame. They must have forgot.


Meezey has clicked like on my post so hopefully that means a yes And if so, completely understandable as know they have had a busy time with everything recently


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Yay! I've got it!
Beau's second SS was @BlueJay 's Ripley 

I'm hopeless at movies and didn't 'get' the picture on the front of the card at all, and was a bit stumped by the 'small and white' clue as quite a few of the dogs on here are (but all the Westie's have been ruled out  )


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Keeping the festive spirit going we ate opening tomorrow...... So sorry to my ss for the delay


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

@Amelia66 where you Barney's SS. If am wrong sorry!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes @sharloid it was us 

@StormyThai I know who yours is


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> Nope not a clue
> 
> I need help guys
> 
> ...


You're right, they are a Swedish sweet!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

@Hanwombat, was Io Yla's with the beautiful card?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

AllthingsRodent said:


> @Amelia66 where you Barney's SS. If am wrong sorry!


We were indeed, Scully was Barneys SS.

Hope he enjoyed!


----------



## AllthingsRodent (Dec 13, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> We were indeed, Scully was Barneys SS.
> 
> Hope he enjoyed!


Thank you so much for everything especially the pig he had great fun trying to get the squeaker out! Plus showing of his new balls by going round people one by one with it in his mouth! . As for the box of treats I had to hide it in the end as once he ate once he kept sticking his head on to get more!

Barney send hugs and licks


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Yes @sharloid it was us
> 
> @StormyThai I know who yours is


Tellllllllllllllllll meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!111!!!!!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

You're a clue maniac, @ellenlouisepascoe!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

With a little help from Ellen I wish to say a huge thank you to @sharloid and Broder 

Thai loved all his gifts, the Jumbler especially. Thank you so much


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> With a little help from Ellen I wish to say a huge thank you to @sharloid and Broder
> 
> Thai loved all his gifts, the Jumbler especially. Thank you so much


Nope, I'm sorry to say you're wrong!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Bugger!

OK will Thais real SS please stand up?


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> Bugger!
> 
> OK will Thais real SS please stand up?


Pfft, you're giving up soon aren't you! Have you even tried searching the forum for the clue?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

sharloid said:


> Pfft, you're giving up soon aren't you! Have you even tried searching the forum for the clue?


Kindra?

Yla?

If not I will have to make a list of the ones chosen and then go searching again haha


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Forum search is a good idea!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> Kindra?
> 
> Yla?
> 
> If not I will have to make a list of the ones chosen and then go searching again haha


Try searching 'Bilar' in the search bar, it might help.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

sharloid said:


> Try searching 'Bilar' in the search bar, it might help.


I know I know 
just searched it


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Ok, I'm working down the list of who's been guessed so my next guess for Lucy's SS is @Meezey ?


It was me and sorry, I just realised I didn't include my clues


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

sharloid said:


> @Hanwombat, was Io Yla's with the beautiful card?


Yes it was us


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

To Sophie's Secret Santa...
I'm sorry that I haven't guessed you yet.
But I'm still trying to - haven't given up.
And I reckon when I do find out who you are, I will kick myself for not knowing


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm still stumped on Tyton's SS. I can't get past the fact it's a letter, talking about 'wee sausages' made from black pudding and haggis, and written with a Scottish accent....... I need to stalk some unguessed folk to see if anyone else is from North of the Border!

(Not giving up yet! )


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Meezey said:


> It was me and sorry, I just realised I didn't include my clues


Am glad I got it right! And no problem about the clues, when I thought it might be you, I realised you've had a lot going on so you are completely forgiven  thank you so much, Lucy looks very pretty in her new collar and she has scoffed all the treats!


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

StormyThai said:


> Kindra?
> 
> Yla?
> 
> If not I will have to make a list of the ones chosen and then go searching again haha


Put the name of the treat in the search


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh, oh it is Yla (I blooming knew it was you @sharloid )
I thought Yla had been picked so I discounted her at first 

Thank you


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> Oh, oh it is Yla (I blooming knew it was you @sharloid )
> I thought Yla had been picked so I discounted her at first
> 
> Thank you


Her full name is Yla Bilar Pudding Pants...


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> I'm guessing @Picklelily and Pickle!


Yes it was us a belated Merry Christmas to you x


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

17 pages of guesses and its taking me 5 minutes to get the forum to load!

I'm going to be guessing for a long time

Here is my Clue

*Its not a golden statue
But its all a door dog can ge*t


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

It's just taken me forever to get on too! I'm guessing master Tyton was dexter incredibly generous ss. Thank you so so much, his tiny mind has been blown!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Trying to search and research Sophie's SS, but I can't be doing with this slow forum.
Hopefully it'll be working better later....


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Forum really I on one tonight, I have corrected Teton to Tyton 8 times now in my above post - still reads Teton to me........ Grrrr


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

It does still say teton


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Tyton said:


> I'm still stumped on Tyton's SS. I can't get past the fact it's a letter, talking about 'wee sausages' made from black pudding and haggis, and written with a Scottish accent....... I need to stalk some unguessed folk to see if anyone else is from North of the Border!
> 
> (Not giving up yet! )


Has "cough" jackie99" been guessed? "cough"


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Forum really I on one tonight, I have corrected Teton to Tyton 8 times now in my above post - still reads Teton to me........ Grrrr


Dont worry, he's been called much worse 

Tyton, was Dex's SS, hope he liked all the balls, you didn't give me much else to work with


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Tyton said:


> Dont worry, he's been called much worse
> 
> Tyton, was Dex's SS, hope he liked all the balls, you didn't give me much else to work with


Utterly perfect, he really doesn't like much else. And the biggest hit was the dried liver, never given it to him before as raw liver is the enemy, but he pulled it out first, and then refused point blank to do anymore pressie unwrapping until he'd had one!!! Brilliant tiny find it treats too..... And i adore my/ his purple ball carrier!!!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm hoping that I've sorted out why I was confused with Sophie's clue.
Could it refer to two?
@pinklizzy is Sophie's SS Darcy and Biggles?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

No one has guessed Cash yet!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Come to think of it, no one has guessed Sophie yet


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

I made mine far too easy. Everyone guess right first time 
For the one from Penny I stuck a 1p coin in the card made the date she was born and put ........ for your thoughts  i did think it was cute though and took me ages to find a 2014 1p!!! Lol see a penny pick it up all day long you will have good luck hehe @BlueJay


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> No one has guessed Cash yet!


Nor Bigby


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Doggiedelight said:


> I made mine far too easy. Everyone guess right first time
> For the one from Penny I stuck a 1p coin in the card made the date she was born and put ........ for your thoughts  i did think it was cute though and took me ages to find a 2014 1p!!! Lol see a penny pick it up all day long you will have good luck hehe @BlueJay


Not sure bout that I just thought why 1p then got it Penny lol


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

It wasn't us @silvi x


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

pinklizzy said:


> It wasn't us @silvi x


Lol! I thought I was pushing the clues a bit, but I latched onto the 'magnetic personality' bit in Sophie's clue and thought of Jane Austin's Mr Darcy. 
Thanks for letting me know.
Back to my guessing list


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

No one has guessed who's Shadow was for either. Although I think our clue was easy peasy.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I've thought about Cash, Bigby and Shadow, and there are different bits in Sophie's clue that I could make fit at least two of them.
But the other bits don't....(I don't think they do anyway!)
Head beginning to hurt now!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Doggiedelight said:


> I made mine far too easy. Everyone guess right first time
> For the one from Penny I stuck a 1p coin in the card made the date she was born and put ........ for your thoughts  i did think it was cute though and took me ages to find a 2014 1p!!! Lol see a penny pick it up all day long you will have good luck hehe @BlueJay


Have all of yours been guessed now, @Doggiedelight ?


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

@silvi , it weren't Shadow for you so you can tick her off your list!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Mrsred said:


> @silvi , it weren't Shadow for you so you can tick her off your list!


Thank you


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

silvi said:


> I've thought about Cash, Bigby and Shadow, and there are different bits in Sophie's clue that I could make fit at least two of them.
> But the other bits don't....(I don't think they do anyway!)
> Head beginning to hurt now!


It's not Bigby


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

silvi said:


> I've thought about Cash, Bigby and Shadow, and there are different bits in Sophie's clue that I could make fit at least two of them.
> But the other bits don't....(I don't think they do anyway!)
> Head beginning to hurt now!


Nope, it's not Cash. Just so you can eliminate one more


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> It's not Bigby


Thank you 
Whittling things down slowly


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> Nope, it's not Cash. Just so you can eliminate one more


And again 
Thank you


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Picklelily said:


> 17 pages of guesses and its taking me 5 minutes to get the forum to load!
> 
> I'm going to be guessing for a long time
> 
> ...


Ok at the moment I'm thinking golden Labrador so @Lavinia and Izzy are you Pickles secret Santa

I have a couple of other thought but a golden statue and door makes me think of you.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

No one has guessed Mr Rio hmmmmmm


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2012)

Picklelily said:


> Ok at the moment I'm thinking golden Labrador so @Lavinia and Izzy are you Pickles secret Santa
> 
> I have a couple of other thought but a golden statue and door makes me think of you.


 Nope not us!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Lavinia said:


> Nope not us!


Thank you

Back to the drawing board


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Jackie99 said:


> No one has guessed Mr Rio hmmmmmm
> View attachment 257486


Oh, I thought of Rio  and even tried to twist some song lyrics to fit the clue we have.
But we were out of the UK for some time, and I'm not sure whether the song I found was actually popular or obscure....


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2012)

@sharloid is Broder our SS??


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

silvi said:


> Oh, I thought of Rio  and even tried to twist some song lyrics to fit the clue we have.
> But we were out of the UK for some time, and I'm not sure whether the song I found was actually popular or obscure....


You've been thinking and guessing so much, I thought it was only fair to drop another hint as I am not a major poster on here, I guessed It'd be pretty tough to guess me! I got the clue from this poem, http://allpoetry.com/poem/9458927-Jack-Russell-Terrier-by-James-Apple-Jr and used it last year as well,thankfully it wasn't posted so I decided to use it again! So very pleased Sophie enjoyed her presents, I loved seeing the pictures of her getting stuck in, thank you   Its been a pleasure as always.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Jackie99 said:


> You've been thinking and guessing so much, I thought it was only fair to drop another hint as I am not a major poster on here, I guessed It'd be pretty tough to guess me! I got the clue from this poem, http://allpoetry.com/poem/9458927-Jack-Russell-Terrier-by-James-Apple-Jr and used it last year as well,thankfully it wasn't posted so I decided to use it again! So very pleased Sophie enjoyed her presents, I loved seeing the pictures of her getting stuck in, thank you   Its been a pleasure as always.


Doh! :Facepalm If only I had googled 'Jack Russell Terrier' I bet I would have found that poem. It's all there!
I think that people were hinting that I did that too, but I was looking at names....

Sophie absolutely adores all her presents!
She was so excited with them all that in the end I gave her time out from them for a while, as she was going from squeaky toy, to rope ball, to chewie pull, to chewies, to treats, forwards and back, and ended up with the zoomies, lol!

And I love her place mat!

I think that Sophie's favourite is the squeaky, and she hasn't managed to 'kill' it yet, which is a huge bonus! 
But if you asked her, I reckon she would say all those treats. She will enjoy every single one of them (and would have eaten them all by now if we had let her)!

Thank you so much @Jackie99!
We really are very, very pleased with Sophie's Secret Santa parcel!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

silvi said:


> Doh! :Facepalm If only I had googled 'Jack Russell Terrier' I bet I would have found that poem. It's all there!
> I think that people were hinting that I did that too, but I was looking at names....
> 
> Sophie absolutely adores all her presents!
> ...


Aw so super pleased they all went down well, I had so much fun doing it and buying for her , she has the complete opposite taste to Rio so I didn't have to worry about him sampling anything ha  
Now I just have to figure out a new clue for next year lol xxx


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I think I was as bit obscure with the clue I put for Sophie in her SS present parcel (on a card).
So this may help.....


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> No one has guessed who's Shadow was for either. Although I think our clue was easy peasy.


@Mrsred was she Ted's SS then?


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Sorry I haven't been on, I have the flu and all of my three have kennel cough  
All of mine have been guessed, and I just need to guess Taza's SS 

Does that mean that @silvi 's Sophie was Taza's SS? The clue I got was on a card, was about a small dog and had the phrase 'Felis Navidad' (which is spanish I think?) That's why I guessed Hiccup first  I was trying so hard to think of which other dogs had come from abroad


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Spidei said:


> Sorry I haven't been on, I have the flu and all of my three have kennel cough
> All of mine have been guessed, and I just need to guess Taza's SS
> 
> Does that mean that @silvi 's Sophie was Taza's SS? The clue I got was on a card, was about a small dog and had the phrase 'Felis Navidad' (which is spanish I think?) That's why I guessed Hiccup first  I was trying so hard to think of which other dogs had come from abroad


Yay! I thought that would help with the clue, as not everyone here knows that Sophie is Spanish 

Sorry to hear that you've been ill and that all your three have been ill too.
Hope that all of you are getting better now.


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Taza's loved all her gifts  The chicken feet and fish skins are keeping her out of mischief while she cant go out (thanks so much for the gift for me, it'll definitely come in handy! And Riley and Echo say thank you for their gift too <3). The pink bandana suits her so much and I love the elf hat  Taza also loves the crinkly penguin, the liver treats are a big hit and I've never seen the fruit and veg treats before  Thank you so much for spoiling her 

We're slowly getting better, thank you!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Astro hasn't been guessed either


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Nope @VickynHolly!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Spidei said:


> Taza's loved all her gifts  The chicken feet and fish skins are keeping her out of mischief while she cant go out (thanks so much for the gift for me, it'll definitely come in handy! And Riley and Echo say thank you for their gift too <3). The pink bandana suits her so much and I love the elf hat  Taza also loves the crinkly penguin, the liver treats are a big hit and I've never seen the fruit and veg treats before  Thank you so much for spoiling her
> 
> We're slowly getting better, thank you!


Taza looks like a real lady, so she deserved spoiling, lol!
Glad you are getting better, and hope that Taza, Riley and Echo are soon freed from house arrest 
Horrible thing, kennel cough, and to have to deal with three suffering dogs when you have flu yourself can't be easy!


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Is Hiccup @BlueJay Ted's SS.
Ted's card had the same wording as @Spidei and I to looked it up.

See Ted has something on the front of his card, I've no idea what that something is though  hope that isn't the clue.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm guessing Tyton's SS was Astro with @astro2011 (took some searching of threads to see you were from Fife, so that would fit the 'accent' in Tyton's letter!)

hoping I'm right.....


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hahaha yes it was Astro @Tyton . I took my location off here in the hope it would make it harder. P.S I don't talk like that :Joyful


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> Hahaha yes it was Astro @Tyton . I took my location off here in the hope it would make it harder. P.S I don't talk like that :Joyful


I saw the question marks under your location but searched your threads til I found one about Krispy Kreme doughnuts coming to Fife, that's when I knew I had you lol. I worked 5 years in Glenrothes so CAN talk like that, my Morningside Granny would spin in her grave if I did actually speak like it though, plus they'd never understand me down here


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tyton said:


> I saw the question marks under your location but searched your threads til I found one about Krispy Kreme doughnuts coming to Fife, that's when I knew I had you lol. I worked 5 years in Glenrothes so CAN talk like that, my Morningside Granny would spin in her grave if I did actually speak like it though, plus they'd never understand me down here


Haha!! Good stalking lol!! You should do it one day for a laugh.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

I still don't know who Ezra's SS was!!! 

Also Troy never received anything still... do you think it's been lost for good?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

WhippetyAmey said:


> I still don't know who Ezra's SS was!!!
> 
> Also Troy never received anything still... do you think it's been lost for good?


Oh poor Troy  I thought I read his SS sent two parcels, have you not received any? Sounds like a total disaster on Royal Mail's side by the looks of it


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes I'm pretty sure a second parcel for Troy was sent before Christmas. Think you might need a strongly worded letter to your local post depot!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, Troy was sent two parcels @WhippetyAmey His original SS sent one out for him and so did Me/BlueJay.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Poor Troy. I think @Canine K9 said an emergency parcel was sent, hopefully tracked so you can discover where it has gone :-(

ETA crossposted with canineK9


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Aw Amey, that's v disappointing.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Is it possible the address is wrong ? Seems very odd for both not to turn up. 

Poor Troy


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Any updates @WhippetyAmey?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> Is it possible the address is wrong ? Seems very odd for both not to turn up.
> 
> Poor Troy


Just what I was thinking........


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Any updates on Troy's gift guys??? @WhippetyAmey @BlueJay @Canine K9


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Seems we were all so organised then fell at the last hurdle. Has everyone guessed and found out who their SS was?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

sharloid said:


> Seems we were all so organised then fell at the last hurdle. Has everyone guessed and found out who their SS was?


I guessed mine correctly and Io has been guessed correctly but Bigby hasn't.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Any updates on Troy's gift guys??? @WhippetyAmey @BlueJay @Canine K9


I was wondering the same this morning


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

sharloid said:


> Seems we were all so organised then fell at the last hurdle. Has everyone guessed and found out who their SS was?


No one has guessed Cash yet either.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

sharloid said:


> Seems we were all so organised then fell at the last hurdle. Has everyone guessed and found out who their SS was?


No by the time I got to the guessing thread it was at 17 pages, then the forum stopped loading for me for a couple of days and I just got lost with who's dog is who's.

Yet we love our gifts she looks adorable in her neckerchief and the chuck it balls are fantastic. We also had a couple of weeks of a bonus where she enjoyed putting toys away in the shoes box they came in. 



Dogloverlou said:


> No one has guessed Cash yet either.


I'll guess Cash


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Any update from @WhippetyAmey and the poor boy Troy ?

We have guessed our 3 SS correctly and poppy & Lucy have been guessed but Oscar's hasn't 

Think we are still waiting on a few photos on the photo thread aswell. People said they'd post photos later but didn't, I dont think.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Just thought I'd bump up *sorry* to ask whether anyone knows whether Troy received his gift/s?


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

I didn't guess Ted's and I have no idea who's his is still. It will take until Christmas I think! 
I hope Troy has at least one of his parcels. They must of both gone missing if he hasn't had them yet


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I really, really hope everyone got their gifts!


----------

